# Harakoni Warhawks



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey all 
To celebrate the new guard codex, I'm putting my cadians on the backburner, and am starting a new guard regiment; the Harakoni Warhawks! 

I would like to know as much fluff about them as possible, as I really like their style, and it suits how I want to play my army (Veteran guardsmen in valkyries)
I know that they're from the planet Harakon, and they are master fliers. Anything else about their history etc. Would be appreciated.


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

They specialise in "Direct Action" tactics where they're immediately deployed in a combat heavy warzone. They're extremely agile and they hunt those sky snake things for meals. haha, thats all i really know, hope that helps =)


----------



## Doombull (Mar 31, 2009)

I have always like harakoni warhawks and if i chose to start an IG army it would be them. 
They specialise in plasma weaponry and use heavy bolters
They hunt vapour wyrms in their homeworld and this is where there grav shoot usage comes from.
They style of combat also increases the Warhawks use of Stormtroopers and smaller unit tactics than standard line troopers.
Hope that helps


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

would the models have to be converted or can you buy them. i've never seen a warhawk model before...

id be really interested to see the list you'd plan on using


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

you can just use storm troopers. I did when i played them or those elysian drop troops from forge world would work really nice for them i was gonna pick some up when i was playing guard and i still might since the new codex is kick ass. Ill whore some pics of my old harkonians. Hope you guys dont mind lol


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

interesting.. i asked cos they look quite distinct in the little doctrines section in the old codex. but now that u mention it the karskin models are quite similar


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm planning to use (I tell a lie, I've already made and painted 8 ) The normal guardsmen, with pig iron heads for standard guardsmen, then I plan to have a large amount of stormtroopers (kasrkin) in my army. Altogether, I hope to have around 5 valkyries. :laugh: 
You guys can expect a WIP sooner or later, I just want to get the force established first


----------



## Doombull (Mar 31, 2009)

Hiz they are some very nice mini's do you have some pics of tanks and stuff. I think the elysian range from forge world is not needed but use upgrades on basic cadians because that will make them look cooler and like the pic in the old codex


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

^i love the elysians. I love their helms i love their heavy weapons i love love love their lasguns and sniper rifles. Idk it is just a sleek ultra modern guard that is at odds with the 40k universe and i think that is why i like them so much. 
I have more pics i can send you, but i had 0 tanks for them painted. That was an old army like 4 years ago and it was like 6 storm trooper squads and some rocket guys.


----------

